# My bike trip around Seattle video



## smisa27 (Apr 26, 2012)

On Earth Day, I decided it was a beautiful day to go out for a ride and take some pictures. So what I did, is I strapped on my GoPro camera and took pictures of my whole bike ride from Log Boom Park in Kenmore, through Seattle, and ending in Ballard, and work my way back.

The trip was enjoyable and the people were friendly. I got a quite a bit of waves and hellos from fellow cyclists, and pedestrians. I just biked along the Burke-Gilman trail and wanted to share my ride with others to hopefully encourage others to bike and explore their city.

I hope you enjoy the video, and if you did, please share it! Thanks a bunch!

Bike trip around Seattle in 2 mins - YouTube






Bike trip around Seattle in 2 mins - YouTube


----------



## tlclee (Jun 9, 2009)

Burke Gilman and Gaswork park....I miss Seattle so much!


----------



## smisa27 (Apr 26, 2012)

Seattle is such a beautiful city. I will be exploring it more and trying to make more videos this year.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the ride. I miss Seattle too. It's been 11 years since I commuted to work on the Burke Gilman (Capitol Hill to Lynnwood).


----------



## LaxMaster (Apr 29, 2012)

cool video. I'm from Seattle too, where are your favorite places to bike?


----------

